# Mud River Dog Products



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought I would post a little information for anyone who is interested on a trainer's bag I picked up this year. It's extremely well thought out at a good price point.

It's called the GWR Handler's Bag by Mud River. Some of the things I like:

- Very durable build
- Nice system that keeps the bag open when you unzip it
- Functional first-aid compartment that is well organized
- The interior is lined with a yellow material that makes it very easy to spot small things in the bottom of the bag

Mud River's other products look just as well-built. Their new Dixie kennel covers look very versatile.

Mud River's site: http://www.mudriverdogproducts.com/products.html

I got my handler's bag from http://www.gundogsupply.com/mud-river-g ... s-bag.html


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

When you click on the MR link it shows a crate cushion I was wondering if you have used one it looks like its not very padded but I have been using old towells and blankets in my crate and I put a wet dog in it alot so they towels always smell like mildew and I would like a low maintence pad and suggestions?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> When you click on the MR link it shows a crate cushion...


Yes that link is to a page with all of their products, so you have to scroll down to find the trainer's bag.

As far as crate pads, I like the ones with washable covers like this one. My young dogs don't need much padding at all, and in fact if they get really wet or muddy I will usually pull the pad and just wash the crate later. Older dogs might need more padding, but getting one with a washable cover is a good call.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Sportsmans Warehouse carries some of their products. They look nice.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

I worked the Sportsman's Warehouse Waterfowl Weekend with one of their reps. great people and great products!


----------

